# Just got a Quad core but...



## scope54 (Jul 11, 2009)

but BOINC is still only seeing 2 cpus (in the benchmark), is this normal? If not how can i get boinc to see 4 cpus?


----------



## theonedub (Jul 11, 2009)

In Advanced view, under the 'Advanced' select 'Preferences' and makes you have the 'on multiprocessor systems use' setting to 100%.


----------



## scope54 (Jul 11, 2009)

already done.

thx for the reply


----------



## Asylum (Jul 11, 2009)

Yes that and if you have any problems reset the CMOS.
I always reset the CMOS when i do a chip change.


----------



## scope54 (Jul 12, 2009)

so i just noticed, boinc now see my 2 new cores and is giving me more stuff to crunch


----------

